# Fasting for cleansing out the system??



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

I had one of my family members recently tell me that they had just read a book on the cleansing power of fasting, juice or water fasts. Wondering if anyone has ever done this? Sometimes whenI feel like I still have Thanksgiving dinner in my gut, I think fasting would be really nice to clean it all out!







I've been so miserable lately I'm ready to try anything. curious to see what anyone has to say about this.peanuttface


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I used to do that before I had IBS. It was great. I usually didn't do the three day fast with only juices, but I did do the five day with having a salad for lunch (no dressing) and water, etc the rest of the day. Worked very well, but I haven't tried that now with the IBS! I'd have to have a little bit of food to take my magnesium, so I couldn't do just the fluids.Ty


----------

